# Best on-line small engine parts ?



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Hi folks,
Any thoughts on which on-line parts sites you feel are the best?
Price , shipping , ease of use , small orders ,etc.
Looking for parts supplier.
Thanks........

Rick


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Let me start off by saying I'm no pro at this but I like www.m-and-d.com . They are reasonably priced and use DHL for shipping so the shipping is fair and quick as well.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Kollinsb!
looks like a good supply of parts,I did not see that one before.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i use them (m-and-d) and folley belsaw too , you can go to www.foley-belsaw.com and request a free catalog , and order off the internet .stens is the best but you have to have a regestered business , w/ a tax id ect .


----------



## 328 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Buy from a local dealer*

If you do not do enough buisness to get a tax number, buy from a local dealer. We have several "shadetree" mechanics buy from us, If they buy over $500 a month I give them a 5% discount. Tell your local guy you have alot of projects that you are working on, and he may give you a discount. Some online dealers hide certain "handling fees", and sometimes shipping is too much. I will be online in the future. If you do not have a local dealer, I always liked jackssmallengines.com or sepw.com.


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

I can speak from personal experience in saying that "Jack's Small Engines"--www.jackssmallengines.com--is far slower than I can possibly take, which is ironic since their motto is something like "it's service after the sale that counts," or something to that effect.

I ordered a sizeable order from them--approximately $125 in parts for my mini bike restoration--and it took nearly three weeks for them to get back to me, and that was after I emailed them first. The email read "We have all the parts in your order, you should see it in 3-5 days.'" Later I got an email with a UPS tracking number that slated the delivery for 9 days later. I emailed them back with my concerns, which they didn't respond to.

Comparetively, I ordered from "Go Kart Supply" in Louisiana or somewhere there's about, and had the order within a week or slightly less. Jacks is back in Maryland...what is their deal??? Too slow for my book, and my money is they didn't have all of it in stock and had to order it from other distributors...but of course they didn't tell me that.


----------

